# ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟



## طالب الشفاعه (2 يناير 2007)

حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 


ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة :  
       أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). 


لاتخف لأنى فديتك :  
        نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 


دعوتك باسمك :  
        نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 


أنت لى :  
        لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 

ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..





† † †

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم

اخوكم فى المسيح
    ايمن​


----------



## mrmr120 (3 يناير 2007)

حلوة اوى اوى اوى اوى
ياايمن 
بجد رووووعة 
تسلم ايدك ياايمن​


----------



## العجايبي (27 يناير 2007)

اقوال حلوة يامان


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

موضوع جامد


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 يناير 2007)

ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل اوي


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا للمرور  وربنا  يعوضكم


----------



## mira fady (5 فبراير 2007)

ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟

نيافة الأنبا موسى 



حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 





ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة : 

أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 

أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). 



لاتخف لأنى فديتك :



نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.

لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 

لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.

نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 



دعوتك باسمك : 



نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 

أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 

ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 



أنت لى : 



لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 



ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..

أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2007)

*ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..

أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..


شكرا على الموضوع الهايل *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

" يا اسرائيل  لا تنسى منى " (اش 44 :21 )

القائل : الله 

لمن قيلت : لشعب اسرائيل

من هو اسرائيل : شعب الله المختار اصحاب الناموس و المواعيد

و هو يمثل كل النفوس التى سلمت قيادتها لرب المجد ليقود حياتها و يوصلها الي كنعان الحقيقية حيث تعيش مع فاديها و مخلصها 

لذا فكروا معى    ولنقوم بعمل نقط فى هذه الآيه لتصبح " يا ........ لا تنسى منى "

وضع اسمك مكان النقط لانك ابن عزيز و محبوب 

انت لست مجرد انسان فى الكون انت منقوش على كف يسوع ... انت موضوع عناية و رعايته 

وهذا الوعد لك ...لا تنسى منى ... تذكرة دائما و اذا حاول العدو ان يخدعك بان الله قد نساك و لم يعد يهتم بك  قل له وعده امين و ان السماء و الأرض تزولان لكن وعده لايزول 
 لا اهملك ولا اتركك .................... صلوا من اجلى


----------



## mira fady (6 فبراير 2007)

مارسيلينو قال:


> *ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
> 
> أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..
> 
> ...


العافو يا مارسلينوو
وشكراا على مرورك


----------



## mira fady (6 فبراير 2007)

كلامك رائع يا اثناسيوس الرسول وشكرا على مرورك واضافتك الجميله


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 فبراير 2007)

*مرسيي يا ميرا كلام جميل اوووووووووى​*


----------



## mira fady (6 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى على مرورك يا جيرل


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم صلوا من اجلى


----------



## mina1 (25 مارس 2007)

*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟

نيافة الأنبا موسى 

        حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 


ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة :  
       أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). 

لاتخف لأنى فديتك :  
        نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 

دعوتك باسمك :  
        نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 


أنت لى :  
        لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 

ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب.. *


----------



## sparrow (25 مارس 2007)

نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 

موضوع جميل جداااااا
كلمات فعلا معزيه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mina1 (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا sparrow


----------



## العجايبي (25 مارس 2007)

*موضوع اكثر من الجمال

موضوع جااااااااااااااااااامد​*


----------



## mina1 (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا عجايبى


----------



## artamisss (26 مارس 2007)

موضوعك حلو يا مينا بس معلشان اهانقله منتدى الاسرة لانه يخص افراد الاسرة كلها وليس الشباب فقط


----------



## mina1 (26 مارس 2007)

artamisss قال:


> موضوعك حلو يا مينا بس معلشان اهانقله منتدى الاسرة لانه يخص افراد الاسرة كلها وليس الشباب فقط




مفيش مشكلة
وشكرا على ردك


----------



## sunny man (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟*​*نيافة الأنبا موسى *

        حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 


ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة :  
       أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). 

لاتخف لأنى فديتك :

        نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 

دعوتك باسمك :  

        نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 

أنت لى :  

        لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 

ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟*

ميرسى يا sunny man  على الموضوع المهم وربنا يباركك.


----------



## sunny man (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟*

شكرا يادونا على مرورك. ربنا يبارك حياتك و ينجح خدمتك


----------



## red_pansy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟*



sunny man قال:


> *ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟*​
> *نيافة الأنبا موسى *
> 
> 
> ...


حقا يا الهى لم تكن انت المحتاج الى عبوديتى بل انا المحتاج الى ربوبيتك ..
لقد كان حبك غير محدودا لى حتى بذلت ابنك الوحيد فداءا لى ...
شكرا ياsun
موضوعك اكثر من رائع 
يباركك الرب ​


----------



## sunny man (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟*

شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2008)

*ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟
نيافة الأنبا موسى ​*حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 
​
​ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة 
       أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). 
​
لاتخف لأنى فديتك  
        نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى​​*​*
أنت لى 
        لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 
                ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..​*</SPAN></SPAN></SPAN></SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

جميل جميل يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك و تمتعنا كده على طول​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

*الاجمل مرورك اللى فوق الروعة وعايز اقول انك فعلا وحشتينى ودة  نتيجة تقصير منى لانى مو كنت باجى بخلال الفترة اللى فاتت*
*صليلى وبجد ميرسى ليكى ولتشجيعك القيم هاد*​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

شو ها الطرح الجميل
خيو جوجو
وايش هدى الردود تغيرت كتير واللة
وين خادم المسيح الشحرور
صعب تنسلخ من جلدك حبيبى
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

جميل جدا ياجوجو 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

موضوع رائع يا جوجو ..ميررررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

موضوع رائع يا جوجو

شكراااااااااااااليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*



وليم تل قال:


> شو ها الطرح الجميل
> 
> خيو جوجو
> وايش هدى الردود تغيرت كتير واللة
> ...


*اسف  بس فعلا مش فاهم حاجة*
*ارجو الافادة *
*لانى فعلا مو بعرف شو بتقصد بكلامك هاد*​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

*اةةةة *
*سورى انا اسف يا وليم كنت غبى مش فاهم*
*معلش اتحملنى*
*واضح انى مضايقك هنا *
*عموما بتأسف مرة تانية لو كان ردودى ضايقتك لها الدرجة اللى تسخر فيها منى *
*وهلا خلاص كل شيء خلص*
*بتأسف مرة تانية واوعد سيادتك انى باخد بالى بعد ها المرة *​


----------



## وليم تل (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

لالا جوجو
حبيب قلبى
انت اخ عزيز وعمرى ما اسخر منك
انا بهزر معاك عشان قلبت شامى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تفهمنى غلط خيو حتى لا اعاتب نفسى
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

*اسف يا وليم لسوء التفاهم اللى حصل *
*حصل خير*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## cuteledia (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*

الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
شكرا ليك يا جوجو ولمحبتك الكبيرة
يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*



cuteledia قال:


> الموضوع اكثر من رائع
> شكرا ليك يا جوجو ولمحبتك الكبيرة
> يسوع يبارك خدمتك


*ميرسى لمرورك يا ليديا*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*



kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا ياجوجو ​
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا*
*بجد انت منورنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع يا جوجو​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااليك​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا يا كاندى لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب*



dona nabil قال:


> موضوع رائع يا جوجو ..ميررررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


*ميرسى لمرورك يا دونا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*ماذا يقول الرب للشباب ؟؟*

*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟


نيافة الأنبا موسى


حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى أذان  شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله..



ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة

أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد.
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43).


لاتخف لأنى فديتك
نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى.
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى

منقوول​*


----------



## eriny roro (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول الرب للشباب ؟؟*

حلوة قوى والكلام فية امل وتشجيع
مرسى ليك
ربنا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول الرب للشباب ؟؟*

موضوع رااااااائع يا النهيسى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول الرب للشباب ؟؟*

موضوع مفيد جدا يانهيسى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول الرب للشباب ؟؟*

روعة يا نهيسى ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟ - لنيافة الأنبا موسى*

حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله..

ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة :


أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد.
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد.
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43).
لاتخف لأنى فديتك :
نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى.
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى".
دعوتك باسمك :
نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية!
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله.
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!!
أنت لى :
لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود.

ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟ - لنيافة الأنبا موسى*

اقوال رااااااااائعه 
مرسىىىى يا موفى على الاقوال 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟ - لنيافة الأنبا موسى*

شكراا ليك يا كوك مان


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟ - لنيافة الأنبا موسى*

اقوال راااااااااااااااااااااااائعه جدااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟ - لنيافة الأنبا موسى*

شكراا ليكى كاندى


----------



## الكنيسة المفدية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟ - لنيافة الأنبا موسى*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟ - لنيافة الأنبا موسى*

شكراا على مرورك


----------



## happy angel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

*حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 
ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة : 
أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). 
لاتخف لأنى فديتك : 
نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 
دعوتك باسمك : 
نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 
أنت لى : 
لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 
ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*




> *أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله.
> *




موضوع فى قمه الرووووووعه 

ميررررسى على الموضوع يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

مناجات جميلة هابي
شكرااااااا للموضوع الجميل اختي 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## SALVATION (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

_



أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 
أنت لى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مستحقش كل ده يارب انتا عظيم
موضوع جميييييل وكلماتة جميلة ومعزية
مشكووووره كتيييييييييييييير​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

موضوع اكتر من رااااائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويخليكى يارب​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2009)

*ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*

*حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 

*
*ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة : *
*أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 

لاتخف لأنى فديتك : 
**نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو. 
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك. 
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 

دعوتك باسمك : 
**نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 


أنت لى : 
**لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 

ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة.. 
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب.. 



لنسارع جميعنا لحضن يسوع المسيح فادينا ومخلصنا الحبيب

*



منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*

candy shop

شكراااااا على الموضوع الروحي الجميل

ربنا يباركك كاندي

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*

*موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك يا اخت كاندي 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*

*موضوعك رائع جدا يا كاندي
يسوع يرعاكي​*


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*



كليمو قال:


> candy shop
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الروحي الجميل
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل​*
> *ربنا يباركك يا اخت كاندي *​
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *موضوعك رائع جدا يا كاندي​*
> 
> *يسوع يرعاكي*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا رانا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fredyyy (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*



candy shop قال:


> *أنت لى *
> ​
> ​


 



*نعم يارب أنا لك ولغيرك لن أكون*

*شكرًا *candy shop


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *نعم يارب أنا لك ولغيرك لن أكون*
> 
> *شكرًا *candy shop



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*

*ميرسى كتيررر كاندى موضوع راااائع جداااا



ربنا يفرح قلبك​​*


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررر كاندى موضوع راااائع جداااا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*

*



			دعوتك باسمك : 
نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كلام جميل قوى قوى يا ماما كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح للشباب؟*



كيريا قال:


> *كلام جميل قوى قوى يا ماما كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​



ميرسى اوى يا كيريا يا حبيبتى

ربنايباركك يا قمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب؟ 

نيافة الأنبا موسى 



        حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 





ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة :  

 أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 

أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). 



لاتخف لأنى فديتك : 


نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو. 

لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 

لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك. 

نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 



دعوتك باسمك :  


نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 

أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 

ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 



أنت لى :  



لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 



ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة.. 

أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي مايكل 

على الموضوع الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2009)

*شكرا استاذ كليم علي مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا مايكل 

تسلم ايدك

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## yousteka (26 يناير 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رائع يا مايكل

ومفيد جدا جدا جدا

مرسي لتعبك يا باشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*شكرا كوكو ويويو علي مروركم الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

> لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود.


*موضوع جميل يا مايكل
ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*شكرا دندن علي مرورك الدائم


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله
ربنا بيحبنا  قوى وبحبه دة جه على الارض اتهان واتعذب كتير عشان يفدينا
وبحبه رغم اننا لسه بنكسر قلبه هو بيسامح ولسه بيقلبنا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2009)

*شكرا كيريا علي مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (29 يناير 2009)

جميل اوى يا مايكل 
لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43
حقيقى ربنا بيحبنا قوى و ابدا ابدا ما بينسانا 

تسلم ايدك يا مايكل و ربنا يبارككك،


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2009)

*شكرا zezza علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## داريااه (30 يناير 2009)

يسووووووع في قلبي الى ابد الابدين..ذا الذي اقدر اعبر بيه عن نفسي ساعة ماقريت الموضوع دة..سلام الرب ليكم  داريااه


----------



## max mike (30 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا مايكل

ربنا يزرع حبه فى قلوبنا*


----------



## وليم تل (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا مايكل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## SALVATION (30 يناير 2009)

_جميل رسالتك مايكل
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*شكرا علي مروركم الجميل والغالي


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

*
لنيافة الانبا موسى
-------------------------------

حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة : أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى (أش 1:43). لاتخف لأنى فديتك : نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو. لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك. نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى. دعوتك باسمك : نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان.. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! أنت لى : لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، ، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة.. أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..انا يسوع ابوكم 
للأمانة *


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*



> لاتخف لأنى فديتك : نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو. لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل



*
اللللللللللللللللله كلام رائع جدااااااا ومعزى 
بجد شكراااااا ليك ربنا يباركك ويعزيك*


----------



## داريااه (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

اجمل كلام الجمل الي حضرتك كتبتها..ربنا يباركك ويحرسك..داريااه


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*



st athanasius قال:


> *
> اللللللللللللللللله كلام رائع جدااااااا ومعزى
> بجد شكراااااا ليك ربنا يباركك ويعزيك*[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*



alav5_alav قال:


> اجمل كلام الجمل الي حضرتك كتبتها..ربنا يباركك ويحرسك..داريااه



*شكرا جدا
للمشاركة والمرور*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جوجو 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

*ميرسى يا جوجو على موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا

ويستحق التقييم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جوجو
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*شكرا لمرورك
اخى العزيز كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2009)

*ماذا يقول السيد المسيح لكل الشباب*

*حاولت ان استمع الى همس السيد المسيح ، 
فى اذن شباب اليوم ...تراة ماذا يقول لهم ؟ 
هلموا نضع اذاننا قرب شفتية الطاهرتين ، 
او نتكى مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدرة الرحب ،
لنسمع دقات قلبة الحنون ، 
الذى يخفق بحب العالم كلة ....
ابنى الحبيب....ابنتى الحبيبة
اننى احب كلاكما بصدق ، 
صدق قد يخفق عليكما ،
وربما قد يشوهة بعض ابنائى عمدا او دون قصد .
انا اهمس الى كل قلب فى الوجود ،
متجاهلا كل الفروق الظاهرية ، 
من نوع او لون او دين او عقيدة ، 
بل متجاهلا كل ما يبدو عميقا فيكم ،
فهذا متدين ، وذاك بعيد ، والثالث عنيد ، 
والرابع مستعبد لخطيئة معينة ...
ورغم كل هذا فانا اهمس فى كل قلب واقول :
(لاتخف لانى فديتك ، دعوت باسمك ، انت لى ) (اش43:1)
لاتخف لانى فديتك:
نعم...لاتخف ياحبيبى .... فمع انى الالة القدير ، 
والخالق غير المحدود،الا انى قلبى يحبك .
لاتخف منى ... فانا الان لااحاكم احد ،
ولااقاضى انسانا... انا معك الان فى زمان الحب ، 
زمان الرحمة ...لذلك لاتخف منى .
لقد قال لك خدامى اننى سوف ادين المسكونة بالعدل ...
وهذة الحقيقة...لكن كل ما يتمناةقلبى هو ان تاتى الى ... 
كما كنت ... بكل ضعفاتك ،
وسلبياتك ، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك ، وتمردك، وعبودياتك ،
تعالى لى كما انت ...ولا تخف ... والسبب بسيط ... 
لاتخف لانى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سال من اجلك على عود الصليب ،
سال حبا فيك ، ولسداد كل ديونك...
لذلك فحينما ستقف يوما امام العدل الالهى ،
تستطيع ان تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول : 
( ديونى دفعها السيد المسيح... دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى )


دعوتك باسمك:
نعم.... لاتتعجب ... انا اعرف اسمك ... فانا لست زعيم قطيع ،
ولا ابحث عن شعبية ! انا احبك شخصيا ،
وصدقنى لو انهم سالونى عن الصليب من اجل من ستموت يارب ؟

لكنت قد اجبتهم : ( من اجل فلان وفلان وفلان)وكنت ساذكر اسمك فعلا ... 
حاول ان تقول الان : يسوع مات من اجلى فمن الطبيعى ان اعيش من اجلة .
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط ،
بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والابدى ،
كل خلاياك ، وثنايا حياتك الارضية والابدية وما قابلت وما سوف تقابل ،
كل هذا انا اعرفة . لهذا احبك ... من اجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحة ...
ومن اجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك ،
ومن اجل كل لحظة سقوط او نصرة ... انا معاك... انا فيك!!

انت لى :
لا لكى احتكرك او استولى عليك ... كلا... والسبب بسيط : 
اننى لانهائى ... واى اضافة الى ما لانهاية تساوى صفرا ... 
وانت لا تضيف الى شيئا ... 
بصراحة انا محتاج ان اعطيك حبى ، وجسدى ، ودمى ، وخلاصى ، وابديتى ، وفرحى اللا محدود 

ابنى الحبيب ... ابنتى المباركة...

انا فى انتظاركما.... بكل الحب...


السيد المسيح حبة لينا كبير جدآ من غير حدود*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح لكل الشباب*

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا ملاكنا الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح لكل الشباب*




> لا لكى احتكرك او استولى عليك ... كلا... والسبب بسيط :
> اننى لانهائى ... واى اضافة الى ما لانهاية تساوى صفرا ...
> وانت لا تضيف الى شيئا ...
> بصراحة انا محتاج ان اعطيك حبى ، وجسدى ، ودمى ، وخلاصى ، وابديتى ، وفرحى اللا محدود


​
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا يا هابي

شكرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح لكل الشباب*

موضوع فى قمه الجمال يا هابى 

ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول السيد المسيح لكل الشباب*

_



(لاتخف لانى فديتك ، دعوت باسمك ، انت لى ) (اش43:1)​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
اجعلنى يا رب دايما مستحق
تسلم ايدك هابى
مشكوره كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 مارس 2009)

*ماذا يقول المسيح الى ..... الشباب*

ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟ 

==================

لنيافة الانبا موسى
-------------------------------

حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة : أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى (أش 1:43). لاتخف لأنى فديتك : نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو. لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك. نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى. دعوتك باسمك : نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان.. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! أنت لى : لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، ، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة.. أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..انا يسوع ابوكم


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح الى ..... الشباب*




شكرااااااااا على الموضوع  نيرمن

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح الى ..... الشباب*

_شكرا كتييييييييييير موضوع كتير حلو وعنجد كلامات مؤثرة ......الله يعطيكي العافية ....

تقبلي مروري ...​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح الى ..... الشباب*

*موضوع رائع جداا

شكرا ليكي نيرمين

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح الى ..... الشباب*

شكرا لمروركم الجميل 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح الى ..... الشباب*

 لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى

موضوع رائع
ميرسى يا نيرمين



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يقول المسيح الى ..... الشباب*



> بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، ، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة.. أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..انا يسوع ابوكم ​



عظيمه هيه محبتك يا الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 

ياليتنى اقدرها دوما فى حياتى 

ميررسى ليكى يا نيرمين على الرساله الجميله دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## eriny roro (30 مارس 2009)

*الكل يدخل ضرورى...؟*



ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 


ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة : 
أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" أش 1:43 

لاتخف لأنى فديتك :

نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 

دعوتك باسمك : 

نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!! 

أنت لى : 

لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود.



ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب.

منقولة

​


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2009)

طبعا لا تعليق موضوع متكرر 14 مرة​


----------



## eriny roro (30 مارس 2009)

حلوة قوى يا ايمن
ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جمييييييييييل اى ربنا يباركك


----------



## lion_heart (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع و كلمات رائعة شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------

